# My Collection



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

You can access it here  * ! * 

feat. IMAX - Wolf in the water & Piranhas with Nigel Marven


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i am downloading the piranhas with Nigel Marvin right now. thanks for the hook up.

Joe


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

You are welcome
I shall try to keep server running







, but i can`t promise 24h ....


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

thanks im downloading wolves of the water


----------



## boost (Mar 11, 2004)

Guys, guys, guys, [email protected]#k wolves in the water, check out all the DSCF... ones








Thats one mean ass rhom waiting for you, he's learning anyways









Thanks though NEO for somehow getting my rhom vids and helping to share them.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

boost said:


> Guys, guys, guys, [email protected]#k wolves in the water, check out all the DSCF... ones :laugh:
> Thats one mean ass rhom waiting for you, he's learning anyways :nod:
> 
> Thanks though NEO for somehow getting my rhom vids and helping to share them.


 What's DSCF? I wanna see!


----------



## Down (Feb 27, 2004)

watermonst3rs said:


> boost said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, guys, guys, [email protected]#k wolves in the water, check out all the DSCF... ones :laugh:
> ...


 I wonders the same thing too?

J


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

yes im downloading wolves of the water only 21/2 hrs left


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Thanks for setting this up. I was having a hard time finding WITW and Nigel on Kazaa lite. Finally


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

btw use download managers
don`t use IE to download
in case of server going down you shall be able to resume download


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I've always wanted to watch Piranhas with Nigel Marvin again, thanks!!!


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

BTW my upload is 512 kbit/sec


----------



## boost (Mar 11, 2004)

C'mon! Give me some feedback on the good ones.








I think that its numbers 15- 20


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i am d.l it by right clicking one but i cant get anyothers at the same time. can i use flashfxp? if so what do put for user, password, ect.?


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

in the file aquascape_reds_feeding.mpeg, whos reds are those and damn how did he get them that f*cking red?!


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

the hol movie did not download for me


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

badforthesport said:


> i am d.l it by right clicking one but i cant get anyothers at the same time. can i use flashfxp? if so what do put for user, password, ect.?


 I guess you can't use fxp for http transfers









Use Getright/Flashget


----------



## barmaley2003 (Nov 4, 2003)

У меня почему-то вообще эта ссылка не работает. Может из-за того, что я нахожусь в Москве??


----------



## barmaley2003 (Nov 4, 2003)

Just started to work. Thanks!


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks for the downloads


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

barmaley2003 said:


> У меня почему-то вообще эта ссылка не работает. Может из-за того, что я нахожусь в Москве??


Скорее всего сервер был выключен


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Neo said:


> barmaley2003 said:
> 
> 
> > У меня почему-то вообще эта ссылка не работает. Может из-за того, что я нахожусь в Москве??
> ...


 ok.... im down loading it off kazaa lite. it is soo slow







...


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

Use my serv. + getright (or similar)


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

...


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

btw you can Download it with DC++

If you need help with DC++







i can remotely assist you


----------



## Down (Feb 27, 2004)

You wouldn't happen to have anything set up so one could use WS_FTP Pro, would ya? 
Other than IE, it's the only ft type program I've used.

J


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

IE Can`t resume..
And you can`t use ftp clients for my serv. because it uses http .)

I have 4 people leeching Wolf in the water from me @ DC++:rasp:


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

try now with standard port [ 80 ]

New Link


----------



## Enjiohc (Nov 4, 2003)

Neo said:


> try now with standard port [ 80 ]
> 
> New Link


 how come when i try to download it it stops after like halfway? the download says that its complete, but only 100 MB is downloaded.


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

Don`t leech with ie !
otherwise you will probably never download this file

All for all guys

Don`t leech big files with MSIE - Thank you

*Use download managers ( for example Reget Deluxe , Flashget, Getright, DAP )*

_If you won`t use download managers - i shall ban you_


----------

